# Kenyan Lawyer Sues Israel for Crucifying Jesus Christ



## LequteMan (Apr 21, 2015)

A Kenyan lawyer, Dola Indisis, is attempting to acquit Jesus of the crimes he was found guilty of committing some 2,000 years ago and overturn the death penalty handed down, Daily Mail reports.

The former spokesperson for the African country’s judiciary system, has decided to sue Italy and Israel over the death of Jesus at the International Court of Justice.

The decision to turn to the ICJ, a court specializing in international law, was made after a 2007 petition to a Nairobi court was dismissed.

Jesus’s “selective and malicious prosecution violated his human rights through judicial misconduct, abuse of office bias and prejudice,” Indidis says.

According to him, the methods of questioning during Jesus’s trial by the Romans were problematic; the information used in the case was flawed and probably lacking; and that punishing him while the trial was still ongoing contradicts all forms of justice.

The Kenyan lawyer hopes the ICJ will agree that “the proceedings before the Roman courts were a nullity in law for they did not conform to the rule of law at the material time and any time thereafter.”

The ICJ, created to resolve disputes between states, has no jurisdiction over the matter and will likely choose not to consider the case, legal experts say.

#Kenya #Israel #Jesus


----------

